# Greetings from Iowa



## Baby_Huey (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, just stopping by to introduce myself.  I belong to a few other forums with the same name so a few might know who I am.  I currently live in Mapleton Iowa which is on the west side of the state between Omaha and Sioux City. I study Tae  Kwon Do at Jung's TKD Academy, Alta Branch.  Due to moving during the middle of my training, I drive about an hour for class so that I can study under the same instructor.  I'm a brown belt and have been studying over a year and half.  
I joined TKD to get active again after having to leave wrestling during college because of injuries.  Now I'm back on my feet and loosing weight(47 lbs so far). I do hope to own my school someday. Any questions just ask.  I'm open and try to respond quickly.


----------



## MJS (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome! Enjoy the forum! 

Mike


----------



## bowser666 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums and have a great time.


----------



## Kacey (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 2, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!  Congrats on the weight loss, btw!


----------



## morph4me (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard, *Huey*.  *SD* beat me to it but congratulations on the weight control - any advice you can give will be gratefully received by more than a couple of us 'broadening' old timers :lol:.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!!!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jul 3, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## jkembry (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey neighbor     (I'm in Omaha)


----------



## Baby_Huey (Jul 3, 2008)

Thank you everyone on the warm greetings.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome.  Congrats on the weight loss (even if I'm lumping you into the vast conspiracy of folks who are losing their weight by sending it my way! ), and good luck with the goal to open a school.  Make sure that, along with the martial arts side of things -- you really learn about the business side.  

If you check the forums here, you'll find several for School Owners, like HERE.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Baby Huey!!!!!!!!


----------



## minivanninja (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow TKD brown belt!


----------

